# 4/2/15 news. A Raleigh Uber driver threw the gay couple out of his vehicle.



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

"Our rider should have never had to go through such a hurtful experience," Uber said in a statement. "This driver's behavior is unacceptable and clearly violates Uber's zero-tolerance discrimination policy." Uber added that the driver, who they did not identify, has been removed.

http://www.wral.com/raleigh-same-sex-couple-says-they-were-discriminated-in-uber-vehicle/14557103/

Cheap doesn't guarantee all good. Good luck with your next Uber rides.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Shame on that driver.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

I had to laugh when he made a suggestion to Uber about improving their screening process for better drivers. Yeah, because Ubers mission is to recruit the best of the best. Lol


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

JLA said:


> I had to laugh when he made a suggestion to Uber about improving their screening process for better drivers. Yeah, because Ubers mission is to recruit the best of the best. Lol


Right. Uber doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

The irony is that this story breaks around the same time that there has been a thread on this board about a similar subject:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/inappropriate-public-display-of-affection.16764/


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

This driver kicked out the couple simply for being gay which is 1000% wrong. I believe the other thread centers around PDAs


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> "Our rider should have never had to go through such a hurtful experience," Uber said in a statement. "This driver's behavior is unacceptable and clearly violates Uber's zero-tolerance discrimination policy." Uber added that the driver, who they did not identify, has been removed.
> 
> http://www.wral.com/raleigh-same-sex-couple-says-they-were-discriminated-in-uber-vehicle/14557103/
> 
> Cheap doesn't guarantee all good. Good luck with your next Uber rides.


and we all know that taxi cab drivers have never done anything like that, right?


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> This driver kicked out the couple simply for being gay which is 1000% wrong. I believe the other thread centers around PDAs


A thread that would not have been created if the pax were not gay. The OP of that thread is just as homophobic as the Uber driver in that story.

Djino


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

djino said:


> A thread that would not have been created if the pax were not gay. The OP of that thread is just as homophobic as the Uber driver in that story.
> 
> Djino


the term homophobic is idiotic because it implies fear. Some people just don't agree with it and that's all.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> This driver kicked out the couple simply for being gay which is 1000% wrong. I believe the other thread centers around PDAs


If the gay couple's statement is true then I agree, the driver's action should not be tolerated.

Uber does recruit drivers who come from cultural backgrounds that have zero tolerance towards homosexuality, some places still publically stone outted gays to death. So this clash of cultures inside a Uber car will continue to happen.

But there maybe the chance that the word of 2 people against that of 1 driver is taken and untruths were told. There has been no statement published of the driver's which is odd.

Were the Riders doing something more? Slurping the meat popsicle maybe? Or some other PDA? (Probing Digital Arousal)


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> If the gay couple's statement is true then I agree, the driver's action should not be tolerated.
> 
> Uber does recruit drivers who come from cultural backgrounds that have zero tolerance towards homosexuality, some places still publically stone outted gays to death. So this clash of cultures inside a Uber car will continue to happen.
> 
> ...


A camera in the vehicle would certainly answer those questions.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> the term homophobic is idiotic because it implies fear. Some people just don't agree with it and that's all.


Many people didn't and still don't agree with interracial relationships/marriages. Like sexual orientation, you agreeing with it is irrelevant. As it will continue to be more common/accepted.

Have that play a role in how you operate in society, well you will find yourself not getting far in life.

Djino


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

djino said:


> Have that play a role in how you operate in society, well you will find yourself not getting far in life.


Not even as "far" as being an Uber driver, it seems.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

djino said:


> Many people didn't and still don't agree with interracial relationships/marriages. Like sexual orientation, you agreeing with it is irrelevant. As it will continue to be more common/accepted.
> 
> Have that play a role in how you operate in society, well you will find yourself not getting far in life.
> 
> Djino


I am well established with my own business. Your veiled threat is of no interest to me.

I do not condone discrimination. But I disagree with efforts by others to silence people who do not agree with them. I will never be silenced, because I am NOT an 8 year old


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> A camera in the vehicle would certainly answer those questions.


I'm sure you would still accept the drivers behavior even with video footage showing what happen to be exactly as written in the article.

Djino
"Don't fool yourself as you are not fooling any one else who reads your posts"


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> "Our rider should have never had to go through such a hurtful experience," Uber said in a statement. "This driver's behavior is unacceptable and clearly violates Uber's zero-tolerance discrimination policy." Uber added that the driver, who they did not identify, has been removed.
> 
> http://www.wral.com/raleigh-same-sex-couple-says-they-were-discriminated-in-uber-vehicle/14557103/
> 
> Cheap doesn't guarantee all good. Good luck with your next Uber rides.


He said they called police on that driver and they probably refused to leave a car


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

djino said:


> I'm sure you would still accept the drivers behavior even with video footage showing what happen to be exactly as written in the article.
> 
> Djino
> "Don't fool yourself as you are not fooling any one who reads your posts"


Uber does not state that we have to accept unacceptable conduct from passengers. What you may find acceptable may not be acceptable to others. I think everyone would agree that they don't want to see their car seats ruined.

I don't know what your comment means regarding me trying to fool people. if you can't handle my comments, you will have to put me on ignore, as I am NOT going away


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> Uber does not state that we have to accept unacceptable conduct from passengers. What you may find acceptable may not be acceptable to others. I think everyone would agree that they don't want to see their car seats ruined.
> 
> I don't know what your comment means regarding me trying to fool people. if you can't handle my comments, you will have to put me on ignore, as I am NOT going away


Putting one's arm around someone of the same sex, kissing, nor holding hands does no damage to your seats.

I don't ignore people I disagree with as I believe it's better to have the conversation than to pretend the issue/topic doesn't exist. It's pretty childish. But if you prefer to put me on ignore like puber , by all means, go ahead.

Djino


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

djino said:


> Putting one's arm around someone of the same sex, kissing, nor holding hands does no damage do your seats.
> 
> I don't ignore people I disagree with as I believe it's better to have the conversation than to pretend the issue/topic doesn't exist. It's pretty childish. But if you prefer to put me on ignore like puber , by all means, go ahead.
> 
> Djino


I think we can agree about the ignore list. I have never put anyone on it, and I don't plan on starting.

I believe in true diversity, not the diversity forced on us by the government when it Fits thEir politically correct agenda


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

You'll never know the true story here either. I picked up some very catty gay black guys that did nothing but berate White people and talk about "smelly White boys" that they obviously hate to love. I almost threw them out myself.

Fast foward after about another 50 great gay passengers. This gay group was very witty and sarcastic (as they are) and was happy to refer to Uber and Lyft drivers as "creeps" in my backseat while reciting the story (and a story is all it was) about the Uber driver supposedly sexually assaulting the gay rider he picked up on one of the biggest drug and male.prostitution strips.in the city. The news article, anyway, had so many holes in it you might as well have called it.a dartboard. There are alot of gay people that thrive on drama and can be as ignorant as supposed bigots themselves. And in my major city most of them LOVE to push buttons but when it happens in return they'll cry discrimination.

There is more to this story - guaranteed.

I'm gay by the way.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm wondering how you even screen for that kind of thing. It made that guy look pretty stupid.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> "Our rider should have never had to go through such a hurtful experience," Uber said in a statement. "This driver's behavior is unacceptable and clearly violates Uber's zero-tolerance discrimination policy." Uber added that the driver, who they did not identify, has been removed.
> 
> http://www.wral.com/raleigh-same-sex-couple-says-they-were-discriminated-in-uber-vehicle/14557103/
> 
> Cheap doesn't guarantee all good. Good luck with your next Uber rides.


 It's not until any complaints hit the media when uber will do anything about them.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I'm wondering how you even screen for that kind of thing. It made that guy look pretty stupid.


 Maybe if they gave him truth serum, or a lie detector test during his screening process.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> I'm wondering how you even screen for that kind of thing. It made that guy look pretty stupid.


Right. You can't screen for it. What you can do is to have zero tolerance for it when it happens.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Lidman said:


> It's not until any complaints hit the media when uber will do anything about them.


I wouldn't even do anything then. Everybody knows the media is full of hot air most of the time


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> If the gay couple's statement is true then I agree, the driver's action should not be tolerated.
> 
> Uber does recruit drivers who come from cultural backgrounds that have zero tolerance towards homosexuality, some places still publically stone outted gays to death. So this clash of cultures inside a Uber car will continue to happen.
> 
> ...


The Muslim cab drivers in Chicago are, for the most part, very intolerant.of gays. These incidents are common. Not EVERYBODY accepts others. I liked the days of Don't Ask Don't Tell myself.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> the term homophobic is idiotic because it implies fear. Some people just don't agree with it and that's all.


I don't agree with religious people who get in my car and preach to me. I shut my mouth and drive.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Uber is just going to have to start giving drivers those psychological 1,000 question tests that basically contain only 250 questions that are worded differently but basically ask the same question to make sure you're consistent but make sure to include gay, black, transexual, transgender, asexual and athiest, bisexual content as well. 

The lastest wave of drivers for Uber in Chicago are "suburbanites coming to the city for 'the big money' but have no idea where they are going" and the rest are "nothing but rude former cab drivers" -per rider.complaints. 

Uber will run out.of drivers eventually until the pay is hiked considerably and some.rules are put.in place.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Uber is just going to have to start giving drivers those psychological 1,000 question tests that basically contain only 250 questions that are worded differently but basically ask the same question to make sure you're consistent but make sure to include gay, black, transexual, transgender, asexual and athiest, bisexual content as well.
> 
> The lastest wave of drivers for Uber in Chicago are "suburbanites coming to the city for 'the big money' but have no idea where they are going" and the rest are "nothing but rude former cab drivers" -per rider.complaints.
> 
> Uber will run out.of drivers eventually until the pay is hiked considerably and some.rules are put.in place.


You are talking about the MMPI I presume, but those are designed to uncover specific job-related psychological disorders. Why not just cut to the chase? You want to administer a test that weeds out anyone who does not agree with you on political and social issues. On what level do you think that is acceptable and what makes you think anybody would actually TAKE such a test?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> You are talking about the MMPI I presume, but those are designed to uncover specific job-related psychological disorders. Why not just cut to the chase? You want to administer a test that weeds out anyone who does not agree with you on political and social issues. On what level do you think that is acceptable and what makes you think anybody would actually TAKE such a test?


Not sure of the official names of those silly tests asking the same play-on-words questions over and over but they're not all to uncover psychological issues. Some are looking for consistency in answers, not necessarily the "best choice" to make you seem obedient and the perfect candidate that arrives to work with a glow about you every day.

I don't think any of these tests are "acceptable", it's just the route Uber is going to have to go for liability purposes and to recruit the cream of the crop at these rates (sarcasm off) while they run out of drivers daily.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Maybe if they gave him truth serum, or a lie detector test during his screening process.


"Lie detectors" are garbage, which is why they are not allowed in the private sector.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Not sure of the official names of those silly tests asking the same play-on-words questions over and over but they're not all to uncover psychological issues.
> 
> I don't think any of these tests are "acceptable", it's just the route Uber is going to have to go for liability purposes and to recruit the cream of the crop at these rates (sarcasm off) while they run out of drivers daily.


I think you are off base on this one. A clinical psychologist has to evaluate the test once it has been completed. They are usually reserved for cops, firemen and pilots and are certainly not free.

As far as liability is concerned, we are ICs, and screw lawyers. Liability my foot.

Taxicab drivers don't have to take them. Why should we?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I think you are off base on this one. A clinical psychologist has to evaluate the test once it has been completed. They are usually reserved for cops, firemen and pilots and are certainly not free.
> 
> Taxicab drivers don't have to take them. Why should we?[/QUOT
> 
> We're not on the same test.then.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

You are talking about the big test that asks a bunch of dumb questions and you answer them on a scantron. The purpose of you wanting to revise and then administer this test is to weed out people who have opinions you dont agree with. That is not what those tests are for.

I am not trying to beat on you over this. It is just scary that someone would want to do this, that's all


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

djino said:


> A thread that would not have been created if the pax were not gay. The OP of that thread is just as homophobic as the Uber driver in that story.
> 
> Djino


I think anyone that continues to sign his post when we already know who wrote it is pretty "gay".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

djino said:


> Many people didn't and still don't agree with interracial relationships/marriages. Like sexual orientation, you agreeing with it is irrelevant. As it will continue to be more common/accepted.
> 
> Have that play a role in how you operate in society, well you will find yourself not getting far in life.
> 
> Djino


Or in an uber.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I love how anyone can easily de-humanize gay people on this forum, since of course it's all hidden behind an avatar.. but in real life you can stand to lose everything for publicly expressing hateful and discriminatory speech.. everything posted on this forum can come back and haunt you.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> You are talking about the big test that asks a bunch of dumb questions and you answer them on a scantron. The purpose of you wanting to revise and then administer this test is to weed out people who have opinions you dont agree with. That is not what those tests are for.
> 
> I am not trying to beat on you over this. It is just scary that someone would want to do this, that's all


Bud, drop it. We're not on the same test or page. If I could remember the name of the test I'd look it up but a f'n Scantron.is not used. You seem to be a know it all so it's a lost cause here but for what it's worth, I got a "regional training director" fired over referring back to one of questions on that test and another issue. If I had the nerve, I'd link you to his linkedin.com profile. It's beyond hilarious.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I love how easily anyone can easily de-humanize gay people on this forum, since of course it's all hidden behind an avatar.. but in real life you can stand to lose everything for publicly expressing hateful and discriminatory speech.. everything posted on this forum can come back and haunt you.


We are allowed free speech. As a prime "diversity" candidate myself that isn't tooting his own horn on every corner, it's high time we stifle some of these unsubstantiated accusations everytime someone sighs the wrong way at these "protected classes". An entire "diverse" neighborhood in my city is suffering right now because the gay "activists" ran the cops away decades ago and sued some of them and now they're begging for them back because of the violent crime, open air drug market and 24/7/365 Mardi Gras that they created for themselves. And OMG, there are "Other groups of people coming to our neighborhood causing these problems now" (as one gay bar manager referred to black youth - "other groups" - you know, THOSE people). So the cops parked a converted public transportation bus that they now use as a rolling jail on wheels right in front of that bar. Many refer to it as The Big Scary Bus. Again, I'm gay and was crying tears of laughter when seeing this. Yay, cops! Yes, shut them up!

Again, we don't know what really happened here and never will either. Act respectable and you will be respected. My guess is, these guys weren't being respectable in the back of that car. And I do know that the gays in my town "dehumanized" themselves.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I think anyone that continues to sign his post when we already know who wrote it is pretty "gay".


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I think anyone that continues to sign his post when we already know who wrote it is pretty "gay".


I think anyone who does not have anything useful to bring to the conversation and can only use the word "gay" as a mindless attempt at insulting someone else, is truly a sad sad person.

djino


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

And what we're forgetting here is, the accusation of the driver "threw them out of the car" usually goes like this.......

"OMG, we're calling another driver! We're PAYING ($3.98) for this! We're calling another driver, that's what we're gonna do!".

As the driver says "OK, thank God" and pulls over at the bus stop.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh My said:


> We are allowed free speech. As a prime "diversity" candidate myself that isn't tooting his own horn on every corner, it's high time we stifle some of these unsubstantiated accusations everytime someone sighs the wrong way at these "protected classes". An entire "diverse" neighborhood in my city is suffering right now because the gay "activists" ran the cops away decades ago and sued some of them and now they're begging for them back because of the violent crime, open air drug market and 24/7/365 Mardi Gras that they created for themselves. And OMG, there are "Other groups of people coming to our neighborhood causing these problems now" (as one gay bar manager referred to black youth - "other groups" - you know, THOSE people). So the cops parked a converted public transportation bus that they now use as a rolling jail on wheels right in front of that bar. Many refer to it as The Big Scary Bus. Again, I'm gay and was crying tears of laughter when seeing this. Yay, cops! Yes, shut them up!
> 
> Again, we don't know what really happened here and never will either. Act respectable and you will be respected. My guess is, these guys weren't being respectable in the back of that car. And I do know that the gays in my town "dehumanized" themselves.


So what is the point of what you wrote here? Gay activists should have not come to that neighbourhood as gays should just ontinue to tolerate discrimination/abuse by someone of a authority such as a police officer? Nothing should be done to correct that behaviour?

djino


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

djino said:


> So what is the point of what you wrote here? Gay activists should have not come to that neighbourhood as gays should just ontinue to tolerate discrimination/abuse by someone of a authority such as a police officer? Nothing should be done to correct that behaviour?
> 
> djino


They've created many of their own problems (in this city anyway). Simple.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh My said:


> They've created many of their own problems (in this city anyway). Simple.


lol. ok. So I guess you could not answer the question. Fair enough.

djino


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't see the point of calling out/shaming people who are speaking progressively, especially when it comes to the change and acceptance that are very much inevitable... gay people have been around for thousands of years, and they sure aren't going to disappear anytime soon either, the only difference is we are just now being heard and recognized, to the extent that now 60% of the population supports equal marriage rights.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I don't see the point of calling out/shaming people who are speaking progressively, especially when it comes to the change and acceptance that are very much inevitable... gay people have been around for thousands of years, and they sure aren't going to disappear anytime soon either, the only difference is we are just now being heard and recognized, to the extent that now 60% of the population supports equal marriage rights.


That's one thing I support. Gay Marriage.

Why should us Heterosexual males be the only folk having to put up with a nagging wife for life?!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Since 1988 I've had all types in my cabs and liverys.
the only people I boot are beligerent to the point of violence. 

I'm sure the occasional gay customer got booted for such behavior, I don't know, I dont ask.
intolerance of gender identity is unacceptable.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Good on the driver, he has a right to refuse service to gays.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> Good on the driver, he has a right to refuse service to gays.


Not according to the bill of rights.
unless he's in one of the new "Freedom Of Religion" states, and even then Uber's contract would need to use fundimentalism as a basis for doing business.
Wrong.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Not according to the bill of rights.
> unless he's in one of the new "Freedom Of Religion" states, and even then Uber's contract would need to use fundimentalism as a basis for doing business.
> Wrong.


Ok then let pedophiles ride aswell.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

_"The company added that the driver, whom they did not identify, has been removed.

Ashcraft said he appreciates Uber's response but suggested they better screen their drivers in the future."
_
Choose ONE. Rock-bottom prices, or an exquisitely tended and selected force of drivers. Uber screens, it sure does. It screens for aggravated DUIs and it screens for "dumb and desperate enough to drive UberX".

And how the **** are you supposed to screen out drivers who have cultural residue of intolerance? Considering that culture includes this one.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I like these threads because on one hand, we know injustice when we see it; but on the other hand when we see mistreated passengers in the media, all we see is their $2.40 fare w/o thank you, w/o tip. The passengers are an object to be grimly tolerated, as we have no recourse to what they’ve become, which is a burden in all but the best of fares.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Uber is just going to have to start giving drivers those psychological 1,000 question tests that basically contain only 250 questions that are worded differently but basically ask the same question to make sure you're consistent but make sure to include gay, black, transexual, transgender, asexual and athiest, bisexual content as well.
> 
> The lastest wave of drivers for Uber in Chicago are "suburbanites coming to the city for 'the big money' but have no idea where they are going" and the rest are "nothing but rude former cab drivers" -per rider.complaints.
> 
> Uber will run out.of drivers eventually until the pay is hiked considerably and some.rules are put.in place.


Just rate all non-gay drivers with 1 star and you will end up with a gay friendly uber.
It's your right as a rider.
It's easy to tell who is not a gay driver: they don't say "ohmygod" every 30 seconds.

As a former cab driver i don't care how you rate me, because i have a pretty good sense of direction and know how to drive, to be affected by a single rating.

It's not in my job description to be entertaining, that's what you get from no-tipping uber pilicy.
Not every driver wants to talk about kardashians. It doesn't mean they are rude.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> They've created many of their own problems (in this city anyway). Simple.


They shouldn't be so damn "uppity".

Oh wait a minute, that's not the gays. Sorry.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> A camera in the vehicle would certainly answer those questions.


Uber probably has it on camera since they have access...


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Uber probably has it on camera since they have access...


How?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They shouldn't be so damn "uppity".
> 
> Oh wait a minute, that's not the gays. Sorry.


Gays of today are VERY "ghetto fabulous".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh My said:


> How?


http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

observer said:


> http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/


It was worth it to pay the $10 weekly fee to Uber to use that dated iPhone thingy they gave you. Apple products have expiration dates like dairy products here in Chicago. Negranthra Malabooloo had probably never seen such a thing in East Africa and feels he's "arrived" when handed one of these machines at 300 N. Elizabeth or on Carpenter St.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh My said:


> It was worth it to pay the $10 weekly fee to Uber to use that dated iPhone thingy they gave you. Apple products have expiration dates like dairy products here in Chicago. Negranthra Malabooloo had probably never seen such a thing in East Africa and feels he's "arrived" when handed one of these machines at 300 N. Elizabeth or on Carpenter St.


You give Uber permission not only on their phone, but also on yours, if you download the Uber app as a driver or passenger onto your personal phone.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I don't see the point of calling out/shaming people who are speaking progressively, especially when it comes to the change and acceptance that are very much inevitable... gay people have been around for thousands of years, and they sure aren't going to disappear anytime soon either, the only difference is we are just now being heard and recognized, to the extent that now 60% of the population supports equal marriage rights.


"Progressively"? Did I just hear/see/read the word "progressive"????? That is like sooooo Seattle 1995 and Detroit circa 1998.

We need to be "cutting edge" now. LOL


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh My said:


> How?


Part of the permissions you agree to when you install the partner app. Mic, camera, calls, etc...


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh My said:


> "Progressively"? Did I just hear/see/read the word "progressive"????? That is like sooooo Seattle 1995 and Detroit circa 1998.
> 
> We need to be "cutting edge" now. LOL


Added


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Interesting how this thread goes all over the place. 

This is all part of a very disturbing trend here in North Carolina, the state legislators are trying to give people the right to refuse service to people based on religious beliefs. For example, being a pharmacist that refuses to dispense birth control pills because of religious beliefs or a florist who won't sell flowers for a "gay" event. I think it's really easy, you have the right not to do it BUT you can't get the pay check then. If you're hired to do a job then just do it and leave your personal crap out of it. It's not like they are going to make your car gay or something like that.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Without trying to upset anybody in this forum. I work in the Raleigh-Durham market. In Raleigh it is well known which of the clubs are gay clubs. Now if the driver were a true **** phobe why did he even accept the trip? I think there is more to the story than is being told.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Without trying to upset anybody in this forum. I work in the Raleigh-Durham market. In Raleigh it is well known which of the clubs are gay clubs. Now if the driver were a true **** phobe why did he even accept the trip? I think there is more to the story than is being told.


There usually is.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...r-rape-charge-dropped-met-20150406-story.html


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Since 1988 I've had all types in my cabs and liverys.
> the only people I boot are beligerent to the point of violence.
> 
> I'm sure the occasional gay customer got booted for such behavior, I don't know, I dont ask.
> intolerance of gender identity is unacceptable.


Gay guys make the BEST tenants. AAftr years of straight folk and traditional families in our investment property in Brisbane we got 2 Gay couples for our 4 bedder in the suburbs.

Our property manager couldn't believe it! In 6 months they had planted out and landscaped the garden, rescued the Kitchen from years of neglect replacing handles, and industrially cleaning it and the bathroom. The before and after photos where fantastic.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Gay guys make the BEST tenants. AAftr years of straight folk and traditional families in our investment property in Brisbane we got 2 Gay couples for our 4 bedder in the suburbs.
> 
> Our property manager couldn't believe it! In 6 months they had planted out and landscaped the garden, rescued the Kitchen from years of neglect replacing handles, and industrially cleaning it and the bathroom. The before and after photos where fantastic.


OK, this is relevant.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh My said:


> OK, this is relevant.


Won't be the first time you've read something and missed the message


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Won't be the first time you've read something and missed the message


Yeah, I mean that was about akin to "some of my best friends are black".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Yeah, I mean that was about akin to "some of my best friends are black".


So would it be OK to call my good Black and great Gay friends anything else? If there is a need for a descriptor would I say to others waiting on him "look out for the non-white, non-asian dude"?

Would members from the PC Brigade take one look at me and describe as anything but a 50ish overweight white Euro dude in a chauffeurs uniform?

Sometimes ya gotta simply accept who and what you are, and that OTHER people's lack of reading you aint gonna change you.

And do you know what can fix aĺl of this? Just give parents more time to lavish hugs and love to their kids when they're growing up.

Do you get enough hugs?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Gay guys make the BEST tenants. AAftr years of straight folk and traditional families in our investment property in Brisbane we got 2 Gay couples for our 4 bedder in the suburbs.
> 
> Our property manager couldn't believe it! In 6 months they had planted out and landscaped the garden, rescued the Kitchen from years of neglect replacing handles, and industrially cleaning it and the bathroom. The before and after photos where fantastic.


They did that with an entire neighborhood in Montrose, Houston.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Interesting how this thread goes all over the place.
> 
> This is all part of a very disturbing trend here in North Carolina, the state legislators are trying to give people the right to refuse service to people based on religious beliefs. For example, being a pharmacist that refuses to dispense birth control pills because of religious beliefs or a florist who won't sell flowers for a "gay" event. I think it's really easy, you have the right not to do it BUT you can't get the pay check then. If you're hired to do a job then just do it and leave your personal crap out of it. It's not like they are going to make your car gay or something like that.


Business should have the right to serve or not serve anyone they want without the nosy government getting involved. I am white and I have had it happen to me. Did I whine to the government? No, I gave someone else my money instead!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Business should have the right to serve or not serve anyone they want without the nosy government getting involved. I am white and I have had it happen to me. Did I whine to the government? No, I gave someone else my money instead!


So you are FOR whites only businesses being legal? Just to clarify.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you are FOR whites only businesses being legal? Just to clarify.


Tanning Studios maybe?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Business should have the right to serve or not serve anyone they want without the nosy government getting involved. I am white and I have had it happen to me. Did I whine to the government? No, I gave someone else my money instead!


When I was 18 I lived in a neighborhood that was 95% (at least) black. I say "at least" because I did not know one other white person living within a mile in any direction. It was after my mother's boyfriend threw me out and I went and stayed with my best friend's family in the centre of their neighborhood.

I NEVER was refused entry to any household, was NEVER refused service at any business and NEVER felt treated as a second class citizen because of my color. I daresay most blacks who've moved into all white neighborhoods can't say the same.

FYI this was in the early 80s in Galveston where in the 70s the school were investigated for NOT desegregating properly. So blacks had plenty to be pissed off at whites about.

I have a hard time believing you have been refused to be served because you are white. Maybe you think that but it's actually the "no assholes served" policy that was being followed.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't mind gays making out in my car, so long as they are women gays, gay guys making out in my car i'll fart and ruin the moment


----------



## UberRR (Mar 20, 2015)

Raider said:


> I don't mind gays making out in my car, so long as they are women gays, gay guys making out in my car i'll fart and ruin the moment


Like ANYONE wants to see you swabbing some trolls tonsils. You don't like the public at large, get your ass off the road.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Raider said:


> I don't mind gays making out in my car, so long as they are women gays, gay guys making out in my car i'll fart and ruin the moment


A Fart could mean a sigh of relief to two Gay guys!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

pengduck said:


> Without trying to upset anybody in this forum. I work in the Raleigh-Durham market. In Raleigh it is well known which of the clubs are gay clubs. Now if the driver were a true **** phobe why did he even accept the trip? I think there is more to the story than is being told.


We all know where Legends, Flex and the Borough are. So I suppose that you could avoid all pings from those areas. But there's one pesky little problem, those darn gays want to get to those bars as well and sometimes they sneak around and go from one seemingly hetero place to another. So if you were so inclined, it would be hard to avoid getting the occasional gay passenger.

Bottom line, as long as they don't get gay on my leather, we are good to go! 

There may well be more to it, we may never know. I have asked pax to leave the vehicle before arriving at their destination, fortunately no discrimination charges were levied against me.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

puber said:


> Added


Oh My don't get us wrong, its not Homophobia - everyone hates you


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> A Fart could mean a sigh of relief to two Gay guys!


I bet their farts don't make noise anymore, just a large volume of air escaping lol


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When I was 18 I lived in a neighborhood that was 95% (at least) black. I say "at least" because I did not know one other white person living within a mile in any direction. It was after my mother's boyfriend threw me out and I went and stayed with my best friend's family in the centre of their neighborhood.
> 
> I NEVER was refused entry to any household, was NEVER refused service at any business and NEVER felt treated as a second class citizen because of my color. I daresay most blacks who've moved into all white neighborhoods can't say the same.
> 
> ...


What you believe or DON'T believe is of no importance to me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> What you believe or DON'T believe is of no importance to me.


Then you should be ignoring me. Which obviously you're not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> A camera in the vehicle would certainly answer those questions.


I was just thinking the same thing. Do you have any tips or personal experience? Where to buy? What brand? Installation yourself? etc, etc.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't give rides to people who wear hats. I totally discriminate towards anyone wearing a hat. Hats are stupid. If someone put on a hat in my car, I'd kick them out and leave the meter running while I did a ghost ride to the airport. I have zero tolerance for people wearing hats.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I don't give rides to people who wear hats. I totally discriminate towards anyone wearing a hat. Hats are stupid. If someone put on a hat in my car, I'd kick them out and leave the meter running while I did a ghost ride to the airport. I have zero tolerance for people wearing hats.


I had a thing with hoodies. I didn't care if they were gay, straight, black, White, freakin' Puerto Rican, blind, crippled or crazy.......nobody wearing a hoodie was allowed in my car. They wear them for a reason.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> Right. Uber doesn't give a shit.


We re you been Ding Ding?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> and we all know that taxi cab drivers have never done anything like that, right?


Except taxi company's aren't the ones claiming they're better. Uber, right out of the gate, claimed they were "all that" and spent many piles of money proclaiming they weren't like cabs.

Pot, meet kettle.


----------

